
A New Manufacturing Technique Could Finally Make Titanium Cheaper - mdturnerphys
http://gizmodo.com/a-new-manufacturing-technique-could-finally-make-titani-1688151340
======
PhantomGremlin
I hate lazy articles like this. E.g.:

    
    
       (titanium is) extremely costly to produce
    

How about some pricing details, some quantification? That information is not
to be found in this article!

Many years ago I wanted to find out how expensive titanium was. So I called
around (before everything was on the Internet). Turns out it was about $5 per
pound. Sure that's expensive compared to steel or aluminum, but not
"extremely" so. And for something small like a wristwatch, the cost of an
ounce of titanium wouldn't break the bank.

Maybe the expense is in the actual fabrication, not in the metal itself? You
won't learn that from this article.

